# Game 2: Heat @ Knicks (11/2 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 2, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That might not be the Knicks starting lineup for this one. They might move Brewer and Melo over and start Kidd over Thomas. 

As of now, the game is still on. the Heat fly out at some point tomorrow. I doubt the NBA would let them fly without it being a guarantee that the game will be played. Especially since we play at home the following night.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MIAMIIIIIIIIIIIII!

I DEMAND YOU IN ALL THAT WHICH IS GRITTY AND PURE TO DESTROY THE NEW YORK KNICKERBONGERS!

SEND THEM BACK TO THAT OPERA LOVING DYSTOPIA THEY CALL THE BIG APPLE!

PURITY..... ENGAGED!










(But if we lose it gives the recently tragically stricken New Yorkers a smile. Win-win.)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa. New whip. This one fits you better.

Is Tyson Chandler a go for sure? Last I heard he was questionable. I have a feeling they'll go with the small lineup against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He expected to play on Thursday though not at 100%, so now he has an extra day of rest. 


> GREENBURGH, N.Y. -- Tyson Chandler took contact for the first time in seven days on Wednesday and said afterward that he's ready to take the court for the Knicks.
> 
> Both Chandler and Mike Woodson expect the center to start for New York opening night, whenever that is.
> 
> ...


link

Dont see why they wouldnt be cautious this early in the season though. So we'll see.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll be able to catch this one, so it better stay on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat beat writers are complaining about it, so I'm sure the local NY sentiment is similar (though the two I recall voicing complaints are NY'ers themselves in Skolnick and Winderman). One of the beefs is that the security personnel could be allocated to more important matters. Another is that the subways still won't be running, meaning many with tickets won't be able to make it. We'll see.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Didn't think about the security issues but I thought that if the subways are not open, it would take a hit on the attendance...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It's easy to forget with the Boston punks in the picture that NY is our original public enemy #1.

Boots to asses, fellas. Let's go get the second win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The game has been confirmed, BTW.

From Goodman:



> NEW YORK — With Amar'e Stoudemire out of Friday's game, the Knicks will likely be playing Carmelo Anthony at power forward. In other words, Anthony and LeBron James could be going at each other more than usual.
> 
> New York practiced on Thursday with Anthony at power forward, Jason Kidd at shooting guard and Ronnie Brewer at small forward. Shane Battier most likely will be Anthony's primary defender.
> 
> ...


If he was hydrated, it wasn't the heat, then what was it? They need to figure this thing out, because it wasn't like it was too many minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jason Kidd guarding Dwyane Wade?

Yikes.

Although it'll more likely be Ronnie Brewer, with Kidd defending Battier i'd say.

Be interested to see if Rio can back up his great opening day game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dunno, I think they might try Kidd on Wade. Feel like LeBron would destroy Brewer, though, despite him being a good defender.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt know the Knicks were as beat up as they were. Obviously Amare and Shumpert are out and Tyson isnt 100%, but just read that Camby missed all their preseason games and doesnt expect to play much if at all tomorrow, and Rasheed also didnt play in any of their preseason games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Camby was supposed to be out 7-10 days with, I believe, a pulled hammy. It wound up being much more. Sheed had a similar injury as soon as he started practicing, I think.

Its all good, though. 38-year-old Antonio McDyess wants to make a comeback. Knicks should hop on that. What do you think, K4L?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

a Wade-Ray backcourt is going to drive Kidd nuts.

Have fun either trying to stay in front of Wade or chasing Ray around the floor all night.

Let's go get this W!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Seems like a matchup nightmare for NY across the board.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We were really spoiled last season having basketball practically every night after the lockout. The wait between games 1 and 2 has been murdering me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I feel that way now, but in a couple of months i'm pretty sure i'll feel differently.

This 82 game schedule is gonna feel so long though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Oh, almost forgot, Erik Spoelstra said Dexter Pittman again is out, with Joel Anthony a game-time decision.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade will donate his game check (around 200k ) for victims of Hurricane Sandy


Great gesture by Wade. Now, because you're pretty much playing this game for free D-Wade, doesnt give you the right to go and shit the bed tonight :cheers:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

So is this game evening happening? Wade wants to bitch out


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, I feel that way now, but in a couple of months i'm pretty sure i'll feel differently.
> 
> This 82 game schedule is gonna feel so long though.


Hah, I've been feeling the same. And its cool, Adam, back to back. We play Denver tomorrow (don't worry, pretty sure they're at Orlando tonight). Oh wait, Orlando's not good enough to "loosen them up" anymore.

Awesome of Wade. He's been very vocal that they shouldn't play this game, so its great he's the first player to put his money where his mouth is. I wonder if he'll get a cheer or two tonight.

Very interested in seeing what the attendance/atmosphere will be like. Usually LeBron and co. like to silence the MSG crowd (or ignite them back when they cheered for him), but I'm wondering if their obvious sympathy will leak into the game and they'll play soft.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> Its all good, though. 38-year-old Antonio McDyess wants to make a comeback. Knicks should hop on that. What do you think, K4L?


Couldn't hurt Knicks will probably have a disabled player exception soon.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I saw the comments that people say Wade should be giving money, not advice.

Very happy to see Wade step up. 

MadRespect


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boston and Darko in G1, Melo and the Knicks tonight. Season is starting out as the 2003 draft class top 5 tour.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whelp, America will be rooting against us as hard as ever tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks starting:

Felton
Kidd
Brewer
Anthony
Chandler

Heat inactives: T-Har, D-Pit. Love that they kept the 13-man active roster from last season.

:joel: sighting?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, never understood the 12 man active roster anyway. Hell, why cant they all dress?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I meant to add that. Its so ridiculous. Its slowly evolving that way. Shouldn't be long before all 15 healthy players can dress. Makes too much sense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't help but take everything Wilbon says with a heaping pile of shit. His victory lap after the Heat went down 2-3 showed me something. Now he's kissing LeBron's, Riley's, and Micky Arison's asses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Woodson says he wont play Camby tonight. 

Gonna be a lot of small ball tonight. Makes me wonder if we'll see Joel much.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doubt it.



> @IraHeatBeat
> 
> Robust full house in Garden for start, even with travel issues. And they all were here for the start.


Alright, they all made it out. That's good.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That introduction gave me goose bumps.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron with the calf/shin sleeve. Hopefully its nothing serious.

First look at the 25th ann'y patches.

Wade dumb turnover. Rio offensive foul.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cheers, Jason Kidd


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick spin, LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat look slow to start this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane has become a terrible decision maker.

Awful start by us on both ends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice of NY to support Boston by booing Ray. Idiots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat look asleep. Way too much standing around on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Defense is bad. Offense is worse. Just awful shots we're taking.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, I hope Wade doesn't play like he's worried about his numbers all season. This is disgusting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful opening minutes by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd say Cole has much more confidence in his J, but its not like he didn't have a whole lot last year. Definitely looks better though.

LBJ2CB was nice too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Forgot how much I hated watching this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo is unconscious right now and it seems like every one of our players are in slow motion.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It's hard to match the Knicks motivation.

It's been a long week up here in the North East.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knew it would start like this. I'm not worried. They're hitting mostly contested shots at this point and expending a ton of energy. Conversely, we look like shit.

Though if this continues, they should rip the anniversary patches off all those uniforms. Didn't work out well for us last time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

~one of those games~


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're supposed to look like this on the 2nd night of a back to back, not the 1st.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

First game I get to watch yay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't think of a single thing Udonis does well anymore


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're crazy on fire.

Wade with 3 turnovers already. This has been a problem.

UD back to last season's shooting after a nice display in the scrimmage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9 3 pointers by the Knicks already...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No really Udonis sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It is insane how much UD has regressed.

Nice J and1 by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Almost a 4th TO for Wade before the and-1.

So far he's at 7 through 2 games. We should put Miller in with LeBron when he comes back. Would help the spacing and eliminate the stupidity on Wade's part.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

41 pts with 8+ minutes left is an embarrassment.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've already matched our 8 TOs from Tuesday.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, so we know Lewis switching on SFs = automatic points for the opposition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quit giving Melo the baseline!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Knicks are at 58% shooting and 8-13 from 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a call on LeBron. Refs on the crack.

I see what LeBron's doing. He's rocking the classic MJ calf-sleeve. Might just be style.










Even has the red stripe.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Norris Cole is such a moron lol..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is some awful basketball the Heat are playing. Wide open shots and rebounds given up on D and a lot of standing around on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boston is getting pounded at home by the Bucks.

Maybe we just suck.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Blah first half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting this under 10 by half would be a win.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron's jumper looking pretty


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

12 first half TOs. Again, 8 last game. That Battier/LeBron miscommunication was crazy bad.

What an awful first half. We have no business being this close.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg they didn't make the buzzer beater are you kidding me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-44 at the half

Could've been worse. Such an awful, awful start.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

We got this!Mario is the 2nd half man!! Harden on his way to his first MVP!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Lebron's jumper looking pretty


Indeed, but the one he took over Novak was untenable. Death, taxes, and LeBron taking long twos when he has a mismatch. Don't get it. There were two open shooters on the perimeter, too. When he took that weird, off-balanced, turn-around floater earlier that he missed horribly, Ray was wide open on the perimeter. I don't want us to live by the 3, but in these first two games I've seen a few instances where our stars have looked off shooters to take terrible, contested twos.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Indeed, but the one he took over Novak was untenable. Death, taxes, and LeBron taking long twos when he has a mismatch. Don't get it. There were two open shooters on the perimeter, too. When he took that weird, off-balanced, turn-around floater earlier that he missed horribly, Ray was wide open on the perimeter. I don't want us to live by the 3, but in these first two games I've seen a few instances where our stars have looked off shooters to take terrible, contested twos.


Wasn't really a mismatch there, he was on the wrong pivot foot and could only drive towards the baseline and help was waiting right behind Novak. Though I agree, he could have probably passed but it was an awkward spot for him.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Jace said:


> Indeed, but the one he took over Novak was untenable. Death, taxes, and LeBron taking long twos when he has a mismatch. Don't get it. There were two open shooters on the perimeter, too. When he took that weird, off-balanced, turn-around floater earlier that he missed horribly, Ray was wide open on the perimeter. I don't want us to live by the 3, but in these first two games I've seen a few instances where our stars have looked off shooters to take terrible, contested twos.


Lebron takes those jump shots only when he spots an offensive rebounder!Nothing is random!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo is 7-19 for the game.

Feels like he's been so much better than that. Crazy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe they'll try playing Miami Heat D in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Indeed, but the one he took over Novak was untenable. Death, taxes, and LeBron taking long twos when he has a mismatch. Don't get it. There were two open shooters on the perimeter, too. When he took that weird, off-balanced, turn-around floater earlier that he missed horribly, Ray was wide open on the perimeter. I don't want us to live by the 3, but in these first two games I've seen a few instances where our stars have looked off shooters to take terrible, contested twos.


Yeah, he should have brought the ball out, then told everyone to get out of the way and gone straight at Novak.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bizarro night around the league. Bobcats about to beat Indiana. Denver blown out by Orlando.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Melo's on pace for 38 attempts?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How many great Harden games before we can say Presti ****ed up?


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone noticed how easily Melo gets in the paint during FTs?He was doing the same thing last postseason.He is really strong!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missing so many opportunities right now..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio and Shane miss back to back open 3s. Brewer hits a contested one.

2 offensive fouls (see: turnovers) already.

Not our night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Non-stop turnovers. Wide open shooters. It shouldn't hurt this much already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, cant remember the last time we looked this awful. Cant do anything right on either end of the floor.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This game is not going well


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Maybe they'll try playing Miami Heat D in the 2nd half.


But probably not. :buddies:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are shooting 50% to the Knicks 44%, but they've made 9 more 3's and we've committed 17 turnovers.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

50% FG 46pt!!!! .......17 TO 11 OR!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where's Mike Miller?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't even fathom how we're losing by 20 to the Knicks. Is this real life? Didn't we just beat this team like 7 or 8 times in a row last season?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's off the ball D is awful. Loves to leave shooters. Novak WIIIIIIDE open.

This is vintage Big 3 ball. Everyone standing around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough call on Chalmers for his 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude, what is going on? Playing like they feel bad for NY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They've been slow since the 1st possession of the game. Really weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray 3, been missing all game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Orlando Rashard on that 2nd of the back to back 3s.

15-30 pt shooting screams outlier. This is pretty predictable all around though. When I heard quotes from our guys comparing this game to the Saints first game back in NO after Katrina, I had a feeling we'd lay down.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Harden 45 pt!!!14/19 FG!!unreal!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike Miller is our late season closer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade-only time = white flag

Game over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good job Haslem. WHY THE **** IS HE ON CHANDLER?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is just pitiful D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is small ball the way to beat us? We can't guard shooters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is Spo buying time with Bosh sitting when we're down this much?

Now he sends in Bosh for Shard instead of UD. Lewis has been hot tonight. UD has been shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No rotation to shooters.

Bosh airball 3. That hasn't been working for him since after the first couple games of preseason.

Let's just fly home to Miami. Denver's hungry for a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We gain a little momentum then give up a wide open 3. Been the story of the night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doing everything possible to lose this game. Fouling a 3-point shooter with a second left on the shotclock. Please guys, we don't need another one of these seasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrassing wouldnt begin to describe the effort level by the Heat in this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They've hit as many 3's as we've taken. 16.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Embarrassing wouldnt begin to describe the effort level by the Heat in this one.


Exactly. Its been all effort/energy. Couple that with Knicks on fire and this was doomed from the start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is there a man on the planet more thrilled than James Harden right now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I literally can't believe my eyes right now. We're not even moving on inbounds. No movement at all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've scored 14 more points than the opening game 1st half.

17 3's. Bottle this one up NY. You'll never see it again. You're welcome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17 3's.

1 away from tying the most allowed in Heat history (against the Knicks as well)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Emptying the bench.

FREE JORTS!

Wow Bosh. He misses a ton of those push shots he should hit in his sleep.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio not even close on his 3's.

Chants for Rasheed Wallace. Now this is really embarrassing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20 turnovers

13 offensive rebounds allowed

17 3's allowed

Pretty much all effort areas. You could tell right from the beginning that this team had no energy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit. Wade is 7-10? Too bad he and LeBron combined for 9 turnovers. Bosh 5-13 is pretty ugly. But hey, he's averaging dbl-digit boards!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why the hell put Miller in now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Spo's done some dumb shit tonight. Put in Jorts so he can get his stupid cheers and go home. If you can't risk Miller when the game is in reach, why now? Kind of disrespectful.

Classy move keeping Melo in the game. And there's the tie for the record 18.



Wade2Bosh said:


> 20 turnovers
> 
> 13 offensive rebounds allowed
> 
> ...


I had a bad feeling about this game the last few days, especially after all the stuff with Wade. Too much ancillary shit all around with the hurricane. Good for NY.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, only a smattering of cheers for Jorts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis has been one of the only bright spots tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis is our 2nd leading scorer, behind only LeBron. Good for him, bad for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19 3's. Most ever against Miami. Broke their own record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 104-84

Just an around out ass whooping.

From the start, the Heat looked like they wished they were anywhere else.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

16 & 6 in 20 minutes is great for Lew, but his D was often ugly.

19 3's. HEAT record!

Team loss, but Wade is scaring me. He has no interest in playing high-IQ ball anymore. Its really discouraging.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even in total rebounds, but here's a striking stat:

18 assists, 21 turnovers vs. 27/12...guess whose are whose

12 of our turnovers go to the Big 3. 1.5x the team's total on tuesday.

Rose with the sound analysis, accusing the Heat of partying last night. Sounds about right. He honestly looks like he'll be the Webber of the ESPN crew. The only one somewhat worth listening to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They did something last night. That was an embarrassing effort from the start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony and Eric wore both rings for the game. Sooo douchey.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, what an awful result. Didn't expect this to be honest.

Lewis the only guy who played well.

Can we bench Haslem..pretty please?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Gabrielle Union ‏@itsgabrielleu
> Great game by the Knicks @carmeloanthony was on fire! The city needed this win. Hats off...hope more ppl donate much needed $


Whose side is she on? :rant:

Happy for those that were affected that get to smile for the night. Still sucks as a Heat fan.

Pretty happy we play again tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gabby Union and Wade's other associates are all tweeting what a great win this was for NY. I think Wade agrees. He really wasn't that horrible, stat-wise, but his D is just disgusting. So lazy off the ball, not much better off the ball.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Tony and Eric wore both rings for the game. Sooo douchey.


Oh no! Please let that be a one-timer. Thank goodness no one outside of SoFla was watching SS tonight.

Also, Jason Jackson left his ascot at home. I know our record has been great on ascot fridays. These are the things I blame the loss on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @MiamiHeraldHeat
> 
> Dwyane Wade on whether he'll play on Sat. against the Nuggets: "I hope so. Me and him are going to talk." [POINTS AT LEFT KNEE]


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, they said it was a one time thing. Thankfully.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nuggets tomorrow. They have been woeful to start, so you know they'll be pressing for a win.

Hopefully our guys are pissed about tonights game. The effort wasnt there, which was a let down.

UD sucks man. I dont know what happened to this guy, but he's a shadow right now.

Would much prefer Miller out there and Shard playing the 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Big topic in Heat locker room among players right now: "45 & 7" as in James Harden's night.


Good to see they have their priorities in order.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Miller should be in and UD out, we'd have to play Joel or Jorts though. Spo will give UD time, though.

I don't know if we'll come out strong tomorrow. They don't seem to really care right now. We'll see a lot of this this season. We're the defending champs, so they have that belt on their shoulder now and know no criticism will mean much. Denver will be hungrier.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Whose side is she on? :rant:
> 
> Happy for those that were affected that get to smile for the night. Still sucks as a Heat fan.
> 
> Pretty happy we play again tomorrow.


LOL, you beat me.

Good, I thought I'd be the only person peeved at that. His publicist and others were doing the same shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Good to see they have their priorities in order.


Kill me. Just kill me now.

Too early for Spurs avatars? :laugh:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

If going 10/28 is on fire I want to know what cold is.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What the F*** happened


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He started out on fire then started chucking. The team was on fire though. Plus, I mean, its Gabby Union. Surely she didn't check the boxscore.

Did you miss the game Smithi? We looked like we had cement in our shoes, and the Knicks went crazy form 3. Completely energy-less and effort-less. It was the anti-Smithi game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> What the F*** happened


Murphy's law's in full effect.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seeing Mike Miller relegated to garbage time, and UD deserving of the same fate, makes it really hard to see Bledsoe do what he does. I like Cole, but Eric is just so much better.

While we're on PGs, Chalmers really came back down to earth hard tonight after that great game on tuesday. 3 pts, 1-5 FG, 0-3 from 3, 6 fouls, 2 TOs, *1 assist*. He's still likely playing himself into a rhythm.

Can't believe we scored 36 points less than tuesday. NY was a great defensive team last year, but Boston was rated #1.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> He started out on fire then started chucking. The team was on fire though. Plus, I mean, its Gabby Union. Surely she didn't check the boxscore.
> 
> Did you miss the game Smithi? We looked like we had cement in our shoes, and the Knicks went crazy form 3. Completely energy-less and effort-less. It was the anti-Smithi game.


Was busy with friends and at a college basketball game.

Thank God I missed this.

Looks like those guys gave it to us hard and made us like it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The last part might be more true than you intended. Haven't read many postgame quotes, but I'm sure there's a lot of, "It was a great win for this city. They needed it."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna get the Nuggets thread up. Wanna move on from this abomination of a game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> NEW YORK – The last time the Miami Heat lost a game by 20 points when LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh all played was in the 2011 playoffs to the Chicago Bulls. Before Friday night at Madison Square Garden, in fact, it had only happened two times since the three signed in 2010.
> 
> So what was the mood like as the Heat recovered from getting blitzed 104-84 by the New York Knicks?
> 
> ...


Not as bothered about the score watching and all that. By the time the media gets access, they've already gotten everything on the game out. Doesn't mean I'm not worried they don't care about this loss.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTF happened!? I was on a date so couldn't watch the game, so the score at the end of each quarter and saw the final score, I'm so ****ing worked up I dind't read the thread yet (and a little tipsy) can somebody recap on how the **** we lose by 20pts to the ****ign beaten up Knicks?!?!?!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We were playing like the opposing team were kindergarteners. There was no effort and less energy. Couple that with the Knicks going 19-36 from 3. Windhorst sums it up nicely in the article I posted.


----------

